# No Man's Sky, free ship swop.



## blujeenz (13/9/16)

I've discovered a trick to "free swop" your ship with crashed ships on planets, it wont work on space stations and you dont get the upgraded slots etc.
Typically you'd answer a distress beacon to loot the ships resources after dismantling its equipment, which alone is usually worth about 90 000 units.
As always, create a backup of the save game files in case something doesnt go according to plan.



Once there you "compare" and transfer any of your own items across, then accept the new ship.
DONT climb into the new ship because that will create a "_current save".


_
Once you're the proud owner of the new ship, you reload current save game.
_



..._and voila, the game provides twins, not identical twins because the old crashed ship was a 29 slot version and mine was a 28.
_


_
Looting can now commence.
_

_

Crashed ships equipment dismantled and transferred to exosuit etc.
_



_
As always dont forget to park nice and close, when you accept the crashed ship, your old one will no longer have a beacon locator which might entail a lengthy search.




Here Ive done the same again to go from my old freighter in the background to a new starfighter.




Heres the compare/accept



Reload current save game and now both ships are the Matokino S88.



Some wally wanted 5.5 million for his 26 slot Matokino on the space station.
You kidding me? I just found one for free in Asetofti Zaley. 




Apparently the fighters have better ingame cannon attack points but weaker shields, they do handle better on the planets and are able to land easier than the big freighters.
Its kinda annoying to constantly get the "landing site not clear" screen msg and have to undertake a long hike in hostile territory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/9/16)

@Nibbler


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Hahaha, i went into this thread thinking someone has free shipping and this is what i get 

Thanks for the false hopes @blujeenz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (17/9/16)

Unfortunately, I found this game incredibly boring and removed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/9/16)

zadiac said:


> Unfortunately, I found this game incredibly boring and removed it.


Its a different pace to Battlefield and Call of Duty, however tangle with the sentinels till level 5 wanted quickens the pace somewhat. 
Bear in mind that one begins at the outer galaxies, it gets much more hectic closer to the center.


----------

